# Rompryska, My Lady Friend



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about the true nature of my relationship with the young lady in the Rompryska poems as well as the up coming book “Rompryska and Other Erotic Tales”.

Rompryska, ye be friend of mine 
and this foremost as sensitivity in thee of noble fabric 
in the way of young lady ever graceful in joy 
of coquette playfulness to be childlike 
in my admiration for beauty’s sake 

Rompryska, ye be friend oh, 
delicate in frailty exclusive to those of thine nature 
ever unaware of coarseness that be about 
for thou rises above all not in beauty of flesh save spirit, 
so tender in its caches of ye so refined 

Rompryska, ye be friend inspiring 
in methods of spontaneous deity 
for thine fantasy taketh all where it be but illusion 
of thine dream in hallucination of world 
ye have so lovingly created in tenderness 
to be found but in ye 

Rompryska, ye be friend ever present 
art of mine as it be for thee
to whom words of poetry be intended upon 
for in ye be ardor of work of mine 
to provide true value to emotions of life 
so vibrant in lady as thee of youthful grace of spirit 

Rompryska, ye be friend of mine 
ever in absence of malice for eyes of thee 
speak all of she who may not conceive desire 
for what be not pure 

Rompyska, ye be friend of society 
oh, mine sophisticated for in thine presence 
it be harmony of grandeur in opera 
that taketh but higher elevation 
whilst tales so passionate of humanity 
ever be abundant in thee of true adoration 
as those to be cherished in halls of delicate culture 

Rompryska, ye be friend for what be appreciation 
in thine humble servant of world so filled with ye 
youthful lady of voice so high as to leave void 
in thine lack


----------

